# Marcin Gortat



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Great get. Anyone want to add anything to this? Nah seriously, guy's been rebounding like crazy and he plays really good D in the paint. His offense is even coming along. Can't do anything about his small hands though, that's unchangeable.

The Suns are actually playing defense nowadays.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Yup, the guy is hustling. Makes lopez look even worse.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

He should be starting already


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Robin Lopez is terrible. I used to think he was decent, but damn, the guy can't catch a ball... :nonono:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

At this point they probably dont want to shatter his confidence but he really does nothing better than Gortat.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I remember when I actually thought Lopez would be a very good starting center in this league. No idea where that idea came from. I've always liked Gortat, and now he's proving he should be a starter, which would never have happened in Orlando.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm very surprised he's not the starter. He's in the best stretch of his career over the last couple of weeks. Glad to see him playing well.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

FX™ said:


> I remember when I actually thought Lopez would be a very good starting center in this league. No idea where that idea came from. I've always liked Gortat, and now he's proving he should be a starter, which would never have happened in Orlando.


I think Lopez has been playing injured. He's trying to stave off surgery but I won't be surprised if he has back surgery the minute the suns are mathematically eliminated from the post season or the moment the season officially ends for the Suns


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Will surgery fix his hands?


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Or his IQ? Or how about his aggressiveness?


RoLo has all the tools to be a GREAT center in the NBA. Not good but great. He is big, he is athletic, he has good timing defensively, quick feet, he has an expanding offensive game. But he just doesn't have the intellectual part of the game. Not sure if he'll be able to develop that during his career. And I'm definitely worried that he won't be able to develop that before the Suns give up on him.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

HB said:


> Will surgery fix his hands?


yes, he'll be able to bend down and catch the ball. He just doesn't gave the pop he had before the injury.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I won't be surprised the day Lopez gets dealt. Suns have been losing faith in him and are scared of him getting hurt again with more mins.

Forgot to say Gorat is ****ing awesome. 


PS. l0st1 - That sig is always hypnotizing everytime I see itlol.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I think it is great that he is emerging from a fan favorite oddity to a real player. He really wasn't getting real respect.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> I won't be surprised the day Lopez gets dealt. Suns have been losing faith in him and are scared of him getting hurt again with more mins.
> 
> Forgot to say Gorat is ****ing awesome.
> 
> ...




Yes sir, I have lost some time sitting there staring at it as well haha.


Lopez is young so I wouldn't be surprised to see him fix some of his shortcomings. He has improved his offensive game, and despite his terrible habit of fouling he is still a very solid defender. If he can stop fouling(similar to how Amare slowing improved that part of his game) then he will get more minutes. Honestly, I want to see RoLo and Gortat in there together. See how our defense reacts to having 2 defenders in the paint.


----------

